# installation bloquée



## cefelle (20 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous.

Je remercie d'avance les personnes qui se pencheront sur mon problème qui est surement assez simple à régler mais étant très peu douée et possédant une machine dépassant largement mes compétences, je me vois dans l'obligation de "consulter".

Voilà le souci, j'ai tenté d'installer cubase al 5 et j'ai suivis les instructions, simplement depuis deux jour, la petite fenêtre d'installation reste ouverte (install in progress) et ne m'empêche de rien sauf d'éteindre mon ordinateur... ce qui est relativement gênant et pas moyen de supprimer ou d'arrêter le tout.

Je précise que je n'installe jamais rien ( ou alors à mon insu quand je clique la ou je ne devrais pas.....) et que je n'utilise bien sur pas la moitié d'une infime partie de ce que cet ordinateur est capable de donner.

Je ne fais que de la navigation internet basique et du petit montage video.

Merci de votre aide.

Cefelle.


----------



## cefelle (22 Avril 2014)

personne pour m'aider??


----------



## gmaa (23 Avril 2014)

Tu ne sais pas faire Alt+&#63743;+Esc "Forcer à Quitter"?

ET maintenir le bouton de mise sous tension jusqu'à extinction?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (23 Avril 2014)

Sinon tu peux aussi ouvrir le moniteur d'activité qui se trouve dans le dossier utilitaire du dossier application. 
Et fermer ton processus d'installation. 

Si ca ne marche pas tu peux bien sur maintenir le bouton d'extinction enfoncé.


----------



## cefelle (23 Avril 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Tu ne sais pas faire Alt+&#63743;+Esc "Forcer à Quitter"?
> 
> ET maintenir le bouton de mise sous tension jusqu'à extinction?



gmaa  :    merci de ta réponse mais si c'est pour avoir une sorte de ton dédaigneux c'était pas la peine.... Donc oui j'ai déjà essayé de faire tout ça je me suis évidemment renseigner avant de venir étaler mon incompétence ici... j'ai écumé pas mal de site dont celui de cubase au passage..... et rien n'y fait pour le moment, je cherche meme à contacter l'aide apple, c'est pour dire... Mais bon, merci quand meme pour ta réponse et dans ma grande politesse, excuse moi si je me trompe sur le ton que tu emploies.

Cefelle.


----------



## gmaa (23 Avril 2014)

Tu le prends comme tu veux!

C'était une simple question au cas où...

Mais bon... C'est le risque aussi quand on essaie simplement d'aider...

Bonne soirée.


----------

